
The Post JavaScript Apocalypse – Douglas Crockford - fagnerbrack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPB34lDZj3E
======
IX_Hispana
Has anyone got ideas for the Security and Distribution sections? I'd say
they're arguably the most important for a new language but he didn't spend
time on them.

Back to internet argument territory - as a double quotes user, prettierjs
surprised me by changing everything (that could be changed safely) to double
quotes and I was glad to discover Crockford likes them better too.

